# Sandy's dying



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Went to feed her some baby food and she was unresponsive 

She's all crled up in my hands barely able to breathe or move :scared:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

I am sorry , It is always devastating to lose a pet - I do not know what else to say, hopefully someone else with rodents will join this thread.
regards
DT


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you. She's coughing not breathing, but she was very ill at the vets tonight so it's not unexpected.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no!! Oh hun am so sorry!! Keep her warm...she's not got something stuck has she? Am so sorry!! xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww bless, so sorry


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Oh no!! Oh hun am so sorry!! Keep her warm...she's not got something stuck has she?


Can't see anything, but she won't/can't open her mouth


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> Can't see anything, but she won't/can't open her mouth


Can we ask what the vet said Lady sol?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:O Oh hun!!! Do the vets not have an emergency number you can call to get some advise just now?!?!?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Pyometra, bladder stones, crysts or urine infection and conjunctivitus. She's on Marbocyl now instead of the eye drops. Don't know if it's the infection or the meds, but she's been poorly for days now. She was due an x-ray on Monday.

She might be fitting, not coughing, which is a side effect of the meds.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Really sorry keep us posted on her progress xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> :O Oh hun!!! Do the vets not have an emergency number you can call to get some advise just now?!?!?


They do, but they weren't the most positive sounding about her a few hours ago. She's just attempted to wash herself. She freezes for a couple of minutes, judders, wombles about 5cm and then falls over. It's 45 mins by car and it's just resnowed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Lady Sol said:


> Pyometra, bladder stones, crysts or urine infection and conjunctivitus. She's on Marbocyl now instead of the eye drops. Don't know if it's the infection or the meds, but she's been poorly for days now. She was due an x-ray on Monday.
> 
> She might be fitting, not coughing, which is a side effect of the meds.


Oh dear, that does not sound good, I know nothing whatsoever about rodents and please forgive me it this is out of order - but would it not have been kinder to have had her pts - or is there a chance she will recover?
regards
DT


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Is she having a stroke? Sounds like the way my poor Mintola was when he was taking multiple strokes. I know your vet wasn't the most positive but perhaps they can suggest something that you could do to help calm her or settle her because I'm sure she will be terrified.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> I know nothing whatsoever about rodents and please forgive me it this is out of order - but would it not have been kinder to have had her pts - or is there a chance she will recover?


She was eating drinking and climbing the bars of her cage at 8pm. The vet wanted to see if the antibiotics would help over the weekend. If it was a simple infection they should have made an improvement by Sunday. She's gone really downhill in the last couple of hours.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Just noticed what you said about the fitting - did they give you any advice as to what to do if she did suffer from them while on the medicine?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Is she having a stroke? Sounds like the way my poor Mintola was when he was taking multiple strokes. I know your vet wasn't the most positive but perhaps they can suggest something that you could do to help calm her or settle her because I'm sure she will be terrified.


She's curled up on my knee with one hand keeping her warm.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

So sorry hun, it dosn't sound very good.

I would call the vet again and ask what you can do to comfort her, she must be terrified and possibly in pain.

It may be worth taking her to be put to sleep so at least she dosn't suffer.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Just noticed what you said about the fitting - did they give you any advice as to what to do if she did suffer from them while on the medicine?


Didn't mention the fitting, I found it as a side effect when researching the medicine online before I gave it to her.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> It may be worth taking her to be put to sleep so at least she dosn't suffer.


I would have done, but don't think she'll last long enough to get there in the snow. She's not moving at all now.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I would definitely get in touch with them hun, at the very least you'll know that you are doing everything you can and get some reassurance from them. That's what you pay the astronomical vet fees for!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

It could be the fitting is a sign of her dying :crying: My vet advised me it's almost like everything in their body shutting down but using the last of their energy first (I had a mouse who died in my hands like that and she had been ill, she was gone in less than 5 minutes )


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I think she's basically gone now, very little, very frequent chest movement only and eyes shut


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:crying: Oh hun I'm really sorry :crying:


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Im sorry, defiantly sounds like a stroke  a few of mine have gone this way, the only thing you can do it try and keep her warm and comfy :frown: Sometimes they do pull thru tho. My hamster Evil Edna had one and managed to carry on for another 4 months or so. I hope she manages to pull thru xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Im sorry, defiantly sounds like a stroke a few of mine have gone this way, the only thing you can do it try and keep her warm and comfy Sometimes they do pull thru tho.


Thanks, the heatings been on for her 24/7 for the last few days. I'll hold her until she stops moving or miraculously recovers.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I really hope he pulls through hun!!! Come on Sandy you can do it!!!! xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> I really hope he pulls through hun!!! Come on Sandy you can do it!!!! xx


She just moved her head twice, but that's all she's done other than twitch slightly. I'm not sure she's really aware.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

No change. I've put her gently in her nest and covered her up loosely. I'll doze on the sofa next to her. The vet opens at 9am, so if she's still motionless and breathing I'll have her PTS then  She's not really moved at all in the last hour and a half, so I doubt she'll survive the night.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your support last night.

Sandy finally slipped away around 2.30am :crying:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I am crying reading this I am so so sorry  you did all you could for her and made her last hours as comfy as possible RIP little one xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry to read this, Sandy is very lucky to have you with her at the end xx Rip little one and have loads of fun at rainbow bridge.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

So Sorry lady sol, RIP Sandy Xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am sorry I put "I hope he..."...I did know she was a she!!! 

I am so sorry hun!! Poor little mite!! She is not suffering anymore though. You made the end as peaceful as possible. RIP gorgeous Sandy.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm actually crying reading this ... so sorry for your loss:crying:

run free sandy...


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear this  RIP Sandy xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Sandy.. so sorry for your loss.. xxxx


----------

